# Best BMW Leather Cleaner Options



## Pnutvendor (Jan 17, 2021)

What's the best product/way to clean the black piano finish. I have that as my trim on my G32?? I bought some Meguiar's 'non-streak' matte finish wipes and of course they leave streaks and some kind of sheen. I then follow that up with microfiber which looks great. But, just wondering if there's a better way. Also, but the Oxi-Clean all purpose car wipes from Costco and same thing.


----------



## OnlyGerman (Oct 16, 2011)

Lexol all day for me


----------



## Pnutvendor (Jan 17, 2021)

OnlyGerman said:


> Lexol all day for me


I use Lexol for leather cleaner/conditioner as well as the leather honey.


----------



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

I use Chemical guys. No issues here with that product


----------



## NytWolf (Mar 25, 2020)

+1 Lexol


----------



## STS42 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been using Lexol on every car with leather I've had, E23 was my first,E38, E46 convertible. It's good for saddles of all kinds plus my Brooks bike saddles.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Pnutvendor said:


> What's the best product/way to clean the black piano finish. I have that as my trim on my G32?? I bought some Meguiar's 'non-streak' matte finish wipes and of course they leave streaks and some kind of sheen. I then follow that up with microfiber which looks great. But, just wondering if there's a better way. Also, but the Oxi-Clean all purpose car wipes from Costco and same thing.


The best product I have found is Nextzett Cockpit Premium. It is also good for screens. I use it all the time.


----------



## zod (Jan 8, 2019)

Roger that on Lexol. This is pretty special too:


----------



## Martina51 (Nov 11, 2009)

What can one use to remove dark color from clothing on light colored leather seats. I have tried the BMW leather cleaner with minimal success.


----------



## Pnutvendor (Jan 17, 2021)

CGP said:


> The best product I have found is Nextzett Cockpit Premium. It is also good for screens. I use it all the time.


NIce! Thanks..that's specifically what I was asking for, a product for the dash and cockpit finishes.


----------



## LeeL (Mar 25, 2021)

I love OEM cleaner. It is also a conditioner as well, so it was super easy to use and actually has a slightly good smell to it


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Martina51 said:


> What can one use to remove dark color from clothing on light colored leather seats. I have tried the BMW leather cleaner with minimal success.


I have tried lots of different leather cleaners. By far the best cleaner I have used is Swissvax Leather Cleaner. Swissvax got the blue jean transfer off my tan seats. Expensive but worth it.


----------



## kjx (May 3, 2016)

Martina51 said:


> What can one use to remove dark color from clothing on light colored leather seats. I have tried the BMW leather cleaner with minimal success.


GYEON Quartz Q²M LeatherCleaner https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01NAAUAG0/
Works like a charm in seconds. Spray on, light scrub with a brush (optional), wipe off with clean towel. For best long term protection, top it off with their Quartz LeatherShield coating.


----------



## alynej (May 10, 2021)

I've tried a lot of different leather cleaners, and the Lexol Conditioner Cleaner Kit is well worth the money. 
I really like it.


----------



## Occams (May 12, 2021)

OnlyGerman said:


> Lexol all day for me


Are the leather seats in my BMW real leather off the back of some animal? I assumed they are what the Chinese call Pu leather (or should that be Poo): i.e. vinyl. Many people today believe that it is legitimate to refer to faux leather as simply leather. Some of the eBay sellers even refer to it as "real genuine leather".


----------



## kjx (May 3, 2016)

Occams said:


> Are the leather seats in my BMW real leather off the back of some animal? I assumed they are what the Chinese call Pu leather (or should that be Poo): i.e. vinyl. Many people today believe that it is legitimate to refer to faux leather as simply leather. Some of the eBay sellers even refer to it as "real genuine leather".


If it’s anything but the lowest end BMWs with no upgrades, it’s real leather. If your leather is listed as ‘Sensatec’, then it’s not real. Here are the BMW leather types: Know Your Leather: Here are the different types of BMW Leather Options


----------



## Zulu95 (May 20, 2004)

Occams said:


> Are the leather seats in my BMW real leather off the back of some animal? I assumed they are what the Chinese call Pu leather (or should that be Poo): i.e. vinyl. Many people today believe that it is legitimate to refer to faux leather as simply leather. Some of the eBay sellers even refer to it as "real genuine leather".


Slightly OT:
I was shopping for a leather jacket and found one with a "Genuine Artificial Leather" label. Removed fingerprints and walked away!


----------



## Mike Pratl (Mar 2, 2008)

I use Zaino Brothers products inside and out


----------



## UDMDriver (Oct 4, 2013)

Do any or all of the above products leave a residue that will transfer back to your clothes?


----------



## Silverx3m3 (Oct 21, 2021)

I have used Chemical Guys, Lexol and Griot's. Really like Lexol for the Convertible leather. For others not as exposed, I'm less picky and will reach for the Griot's for ease of application.


----------



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

I've tried them all and Colourlock is the best - made by Germans who understand leather, matches leather pH, and gets the best results for the least work. I have nothing to do with them, just had white merino leather for 4 years, and sakhir for 3 years before that. Colourlock is by far the best, especially leather shield on the steering wheel!


----------



## jfandl (Aug 31, 2003)

I noticed several people recommended the Lexol, which I have the cleaner and protector, but I cannot stand the smell of it. It smells like an old man's woodshop. Why doesn't the article discuss the smell? Isn't that a key factor in which product to choose? I'd like that new or slightly used car smell. Recommendations ?


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

It's not like the normal leather is quality.


----------



## Pete_NZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Standard workshop 20:1 degreaser concentrate mixed 5:1, applied with trigger-spray bottle, scrubbed with a fingernail brush then wiped off with alternating damp then dry microfibre cloth. Dipping the brush bristles in clean bowl/bucket of water keeps the brush clean.

This gets rid of any amount of dirt, sweat residues, oil, grime, discolouration, you name it.

Of course, this is on the standard Dakota Leather which is leather hide coated with a polymer paint. It is THE most common leather upholstery in older BMW’s (my E46, E61 & E91).
Applying leather conditioner to these seats is simply applying a sheen to the polymer. Nothing is getting through to the actual leather.

Note: I still apply Mothers Leather condition because I like the smell and the dull sheen it imparts.

Where the coating is split and dried and worn on the driver’s base & bolsters I spot-apply a shoe dye applied using a rag lightly damped with turpentine to thin the dye on application (the Wapro shoe dyes flash-dry too fast for even colour.) Then buff vigorously and repeatedly with a clean cloth. It is quite incredible how well this works on the driver’s seat.
Btw, the degreaser, nailbrush and microfibre cloth works for every surface including textured plastics & the carpets. Even steering wheel leather done lightly then followed with leather conditioner will clean the grimiest wheels.


----------



## Pete_NZ (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## RyanC883 (Jul 20, 2018)

Honey Leather cleaner and conditioner can also be bought pre-diluted. It works great as a regular cleaner and conditioner. Have not tried it removing jean transfer yet, but will likely do that soon.


----------



## jbennett.bennett752 (5 mo ago)

Lexol is my choice.


----------



## jbennett.bennett752 (5 mo ago)

Lexol all the way!

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Beemer-me-up (May 15, 2019)

I use *BMW Foam Leather Cleaner* and like it. I see a lot of post for Lexol. May try it when the OEM runs out.


----------



## alkisax (Oct 22, 2010)

I used to use Lexol religiously until I spoke to an upholsterer and he told me I was wasting my time, BMW finishes American bound cars leather by spry painting to seal because Americans are to lazy to take care of the leather. The European cars are not sprayed. Anybody ever heard this before? The dude was old school and did classic cars so he definitely raised my eye brows.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

alkisax said:


> I used to use Lexol religiously until I spoke to an upholsterer and he told me I was wasting my time, BMW finishes American bound cars leather by spry painting to seal because Americans are to lazy to take care of the leather. The European cars are not sprayed. Anybody ever heard this before? The dude was old school and did classic cars so he definitely raised my eye brows.


Yes. This is common knowledge if you do just a little research. New vehicle leather is sprayed with a urethane coating. The issue is, the durability of that coating is dependent on many factors. Therefore, there is a point where that coating is gone requiring more rigorous maintenance of your leather.


----------



## speedyman (Sep 23, 2019)

Lexol and Adams interior/leather cleaner have worked well for me and so has a warm, wet, microfiber towel.


----------



## alkisax (Oct 22, 2010)

crazy4trains said:


> Yes. This is common knowledge if you do just a little research. New vehicle leather is sprayed with a urethane coating. The issue is, the durability of that coating is dependent on many factors. Therefore, there is a point where that coating is gone requiring more rigorous maintenance of your leather.


Well thanks for that, I am now wondering how long before that spray coating wears off and need to start using lexol again? Recent X5 is five years old.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 2002 e39, so it is 20+ years old. I know the factory coating is gone from the driver seat but i anticipate that it is still on the passenger and rear seats. I can't prove this.


----------



## alkisax (Oct 22, 2010)

crazy4trains said:


> I have a 2002 e39, so it is 20+ years old. I know the factory coating is gone from the driver seat but i anticipate that it is still on the passenger and rear seats. I can't prove this.


I also had a 2002 e39 540 probably the most enjoyable car I ever owned, my wife bought a 2015 x5 and it took me two years to finally decide to sell the 540, it was in perfect condition with 145,000 glorious miles and I just didn’t drive it so off it went, it was painful but ridiculous to keep, too many cars. BMW seats wear really well!


----------



## Pete_NZ (Jan 28, 2018)

alkisax said:


> Well thanks for that, I am now wondering how long before that spray coating wears off and need to start using lexol again? Recent X5 is five years old.


All 3 of our BMWs have the standard coated leather. The oldest is 22yo, the next oldest is 15yo. The driver’s seat in the 22yo E46 in black is the only one showing any surface wear whatsoever and the base is very cracked and worn. I used shoe colour and care product on that and brought it back to “perfectly fine”. The rear seats look almost brand new. 
The 15yo E91 grey seats still look excellent all round and that one has had a pretty active life.

They’re both the Dakota leather. Not sure what the 5yo X5 version of the coated leather is called but I would expect it’s improved for feel, and no reason not to expect similar durability.


----------



## Ed540i (7 mo ago)

I have used many types of leather cleaners and conditioners over the years.
I use Meguiar's Gold Class Rich Leather Lotion.
Leaves the leather clean, soft, and looking like new. It doesn't leave a film.
Works best on leather in good condition. It will not restore old dried out leather.


----------



## ccraig13 (Aug 5, 2009)

I did a deep dive on this at the beginning of the summer since I had already used most of these products in the past with no success. I assume due to the coated seats.

Call me crazy, but I found some detailers swearing by the use of an APC ( I know... ) but the results for me were instant. My steering wheel looked like new again! I let it sit for 10 seconds, wiped it off, then followed up with a water wet towel just to make sure no APC was left. I used Purple Power diluted 10:1 from the auto parts store as the APC.

Obviously, this technique needs a bit more care, but it is effective and dirt cheap. For reference I have a 2007 328xi E92 with Coral Red leather interior (Made me extra nervous, but still came out great!).


----------



## dtjaden (May 3, 2012)

I’ve used Adams products for years and have always been happy with the results.


----------



## Red Raider (1 mo ago)

Maybe the wrong area but I am need to redye( not a word) my seats to bring them back to a new look. Where do you get the correct color match?


----------

